# Let's see your local channels' logos



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

yeah It's boring in here  

this is better


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

You might want to make that PAX logo... just a touch smaller 










Here's the logo for a pretty cool independent station in Houston, KNWS. They play a bunch of pro sports on it plus syndicated programs such as Becker and Cosby. They're the only independent good enough to be on the DISH Houston spotbeam.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I get the Topeka, KS local channels on Satellite. The FOX station from Salina, KS is a full power repeater of KSAS FOX 24 Wichita, KS. I recieve this station OTA.

11 KTWU - Topeka (PBS)
13 WIBW - Topeka (CBS)
18 KAAS - Salina (FOX) *FOX Kansas
27 KSNT - Topeka (NBC)
43 KTMJ - Topeka (FOX)
49 KTKA - Topeka (ABC)


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

Homeskillet,
Dish is adding KAAS to their Topeka lineup?? Or do you just get it OTA?


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I get FOX Kansas (KAAS) Over the air with my antenna. I'm hoping that if the new SHVIA is passed with "significantly viewed" that I get KAAS. It is available in the Wichita package on SuperDISH *105.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Some of ours are a little larger (I took them off the websites except for KQDS which doesn't have one)

KDLH 3 CBS
KBJR 6 NBC
WDSE 8 PBS
WDIO 10 ABC
KRII 11 NBC
KQDS 21 FOX









































KQDS is below.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

umm this is very interesting thread...

but if you like logos you can hve fun surfing this website: http://www.satlogo.com/


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Most, if not all, Station Logos are Copyrighted.


----------



## CivilizedAnarchy (Nov 22, 2003)

Here is a collage of logos from the stations here in Davenport, Iowa
and Moline, IL.

Lata, C.J.


----------



## Mario500 (Apr 2, 2004)

The Mobile/Pensacola Market:








(Pensacola)

(Everything else Mobile)


























(excluding Mel Showers and Rose Ann Haven)


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I noticed your Channel 4 logo... which looks along like:

http://www.klkntv.com/

Same cookie cutter graphics or same ownership I wonder?


----------



## CivilizedAnarchy (Nov 22, 2003)

I just checked out that website, same ownership.

It figures they use the same basic graphics and the
"You'll say I see" stupid ass tag line.

They are cheap and they aren't planning on ever
upgrading to supply HD in the Quad Cities Market.
They barely have a signal for their digital broadcast.

You should see the picture quality when they broadcast
their news. Horrible.

You'll say I see a crappy picture.

If their lead engineer ever sees this he is gonna get so pissed!!
He got offended when we asked him about hd.

Lata, C.J.


----------

